# New ACC catalogue and prices.



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We just got our copy of the 2007 Anatomical Chart Companies, "Bucky's Boneyard" catalogue in the mail Friday. It lacks the usual price sheet that used to come with the catalogue, and is pretty standard fare as far as what they offer. The most interesting part about it, is that they are using it to announce that some of the items have been discontinued, and are only available while supplies last. Some of these include the Boris the Bat skeleton, the life-size transparent skull, Ape skull, bosley big cat skeleton, bucky skeletal torso with skull, 4th quality spider thrifty, life-size glow in the dark brain, and Franken-Bucky.
Usually ACC runs a really good sale right after transworld, I'll be in touch with Marilyn this coming week, and hopefully some of the people who attend Transworld can let us in on what the sales are this year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Aaarg! What a time not to have moola!...Who am I kidding? I never have moola...


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Vlad said:


> We just got our copy of the 2007 Anatomical Chart Companies, "Bucky's Boneyard" catalogue in the mail Friday. It lacks the usual price sheet that used to come with the catalogue, and is pretty standard fare as far as what they offer. The most interesting part about it, is that they are using it to announce that some of the items have been discontinued, and are only available while supplies last. Some of these include the Boris the Bat skeleton, the life-size transparent skull, Ape skull, bosley big cat skeleton, bucky skeletal torso with skull, 4th quality spider thrifty, life-size glow in the dark brain, and Franken-Bucky.
> Usually ACC runs a really good sale right after transworld, I'll be in touch with Marilyn this coming week, and hopefully some of the people who attend Transworld can let us in on what the sales are this year.


Sounds like I should snag an Ape skull while I can! At least then I can make copies of it for myself should I ever decide to transform them into a goblin head or some other monstrosity.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Know what you mean Sickie! Our census has been low at work for a month and I've hardly had any work. I have actually been considering picking up another job or two to give me full time (and a full paycheck!) so this is going to be tricky! 

I've been wanting a thrifty spider, dang, looks like I'm gonna get one! An ape skull would be awesome. I haven't gotten my catalog yet. I hope it comes soon! I need to plan what kind of $ I'll need. I spent my Christmas and Birthday money to start my travel agency this year, and that is what I usually saved for my Halloween fix. DANG! (y'all book some travel on my site so I can have some extra cash!   www.4penniestravel.com )

I already have a Frankenbucky! Bought one of the originals last year when they were marked down from $799 to $128 (don't quote me, but in that ballpark) to get rid of the original casting material ones when they were changing to a lighter material. The originals have a working jaw hinge, the new ones are a one piece skull. That is what sealed the deal!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey all, thanks to Teary Thunder, here are the current sales prices from ACC. The ones marked as quantities limited, are the items that are being discontinued.
If you do order from ACC, only order from Marylin, please remember to tell her that you're with this forum, and that you heard about it here. Then later in the year, we can get unadvertised sales specially for forum members only. Thanks.

View attachment Halloween-OrderForm-Proof.pdf


View attachment SPECIALS-OrderForm-Proof.pdf


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Aw man!!!! NICE DEALS!!!!!!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Shweet Vlad!

Thanks!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, gonna have to figure the bills! :googly:


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks TT and Vlad!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Those aren't discounted as much as last year. A Mr. Thrifty was around $15 and a Bart was $30. And I think the Buckies were around $80. That was a special Halloween haunter price sheet as I recall. It came with the catalog and the corresponding catalog's price sheet.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Vlad. Speaking of ACC. I got another picture of your favorite woman from ACC. Here she is...


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Did you get me an autographed copy?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No, she was too busy or I would have. I did tell her that you love her and wanted her just for her skulls. LOL.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

That is the sveet Lady with whom I have done business? Cool!!!! :>


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> That is the sveet Lady with whom I have done business? Cool!!!! :>


DITTO!
She is awesome.

And who is that handsome fellow standing to the back right? He looks just my type, thin and pale!
:jol:


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I've saved and waited for Trans World to end to get some buckys. anyone know when the sale might be???


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Darryl, yes, the sale is on now. Follow the links I left earlier in this thread.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Woo Hoo! 
Got my catalog today!


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> Woo Hoo!
> Got my catalog today!


I got mine yesterday!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

$60 for a Bucky! Bwahahahaha! I'm gonna get two more!

One day I'll have skeletons overrunning my yard! WooT


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, want to buy me one? 

How much is shipping usually on those?


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks for the price list and form. time to start shopping......


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You're quite welcome, mow if only I can get Black Cat to order me some to..........


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

darryl said:


> I've saved and waited for Trans World to end to get some buckys. anyone know when the sale might be???


Ends The end of this month!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Vlad said:


> You're quite welcome, mow if only I can get Black Cat to order me some to..........


Surely you should be able to get at least one!

My motto is:
You can never have enough skeletons!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Geeee, I sold vlad some of my blood last year, I wonder if he needs more. Those are great prices.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Just received our order yesterday, naturally I waited until the last moment to beg Black Cat for some goodies. What I really wanted was 2 sets of arms and hands, BC got those for me, as well as a few sets of eyes for herself. So what did everyone else get????


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I got some buckies ( got some for scareme too.... ), got some boomer skulls, a frankenbucky skull, two sets of arms, a couple of two piece skulls, and a bucky torso for serving the brisket. 

What a haul....


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

I got 8 skulls and six sets of eyes.


----------

